# UVC-Leistung errechnen



## Redlisch (23. Apr. 2009)

Hiho, pro m³ was ?

Die UV Stärke ist nicht abhängig von der Teichgröße, sondern von der Pumpleistung und der Belichtungsstrecke !

Was soll es bitte schön bringen wenn er z.B. eine 4000er Pumpe hat und diese 4m³/h mit 70 Watt UV beschiesst ? Toter als tot geht nicht !

Axel, welcher sich fragt wer diese merkwürdige Faustformel in die Welt gesetzt hat, welche sich so hartnäckig hält ...


_Edit: Diese Beiträge wurden aus dem Thema "Schwebalgen beseitigen" herausgelöst._


----------



## Meisterjäger (23. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Schwebealgen beseitigen*



Redlisch schrieb:


> Hiho, pro m³ was ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Vielleicht als Teichheizung....


----------



## undi (23. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Schwebealgen beseitigen*

Ich hab mir eine neue UVC Lampe gekauft vor ein paar Wochen, da die alte über Winter kaputt gegangen ist.

Pumpe hab ich glaub ich die EHEIM compact+ 2000l/h


----------



## Koi-Uwe (23. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Schwebealgen beseitigen*

@Axel

Das ist halt ne Faustregel, die eigentlich überall Gültigkeit hat, nur bei dir nicht 

Natürlich hat die Pumpenleistung eine Bedeutung. Aber die 1-2 Watt/m³ ist halt erst einmal ein Anhaltspunkt für einen Kauf eines UVC-Gerätes.
Anders herum, geht mal in nen Laden und sagt ihr braucht ne UVC für eine 4000er Pumpe. Na, das Gesicht möcht ich sehen. Die erste Frage wird sein: Wieviel Liter sind im Teich?


----------



## Gerd11 (23. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Schwebealgen beseitigen*

Tach 
Habe ca 7000l und 24 er bitron macht das wasser fast Glasklar.
Habe auch Kois im Teich die gehen nie an die Pflanzen obwohl sie seit Okt.-März kein Futter bekommen
gruss gerd


----------



## Redlisch (23. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Schwebealgen beseitigen*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> @Axel
> 
> Das ist halt ne Faustregel, die eigentlich überall Gültigkeit hat, nur bei dir nicht



Weil diese Faustregel sowas von unfug ist ...

Wenn es danach geht müsste ich ja 240W einsetzten, das sind 60 Watt mehr als unsere sterile VE-Wasserversorgung für DNA-Analysegeräte.

Bei mir werden 14m³/h umgewälzt, was soll ich da mit einen riesigen UV-Reaktor  
Ich hoffe du weisst was 8 * 30 Watt Röhren so kosten zum wechseln ... 

Außer das das EVU und der Händler sich freud habe ich davon nichts, null nada ... naja , ich kann meinen Filter dann auch im Winter durchlaufen lassen, denn einfrieren wird er nicht mehr 

Bei mir ersetzen Pflanzen das UVC - billiger, schön fürs Auge, keine laufenden kosten und keine Schwebealgen.



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Anders herum, geht mal in nen Laden und sagt ihr braucht ne UVC für eine 4000er Pumpe. Na, das Gesicht möcht ich sehen. Die erste Frage wird sein: Wieviel Liter sind im Teich



Die verkaufen einen unwissenden auch ne Mülltonne mit alten Socken als Filter und sagen der reicht für 50m³ - oder 
die Fische passen sich der Teichgröße an... 
Darüber brauchen wir wohl nicht zu reden  

Axel


----------



## Koi-Uwe (23. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Schwebealgen beseitigen*

Dann sei bitte so Nett und nenne uns *DIE* Formel für eine UVC Lampe im Vergleich zur Pumpenleistung.

Mein Tip: Die gibt es nicht weil einfach zu viele Faktoren eine Rolle spielen

Ist ja nicht so das wir hier Lernresistent sind


----------



## Redlisch (23. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Schwebealgen beseitigen*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Dann sei bitte so Nett und nenne uns *DIE* Formel für eine UVC Lampe im Vergleich zur Pumpenleistung.
> 
> Mein Tip: Die gibt es nicht weil einfach zu viele Faktoren eine Rolle spielen
> 
> Ist ja nicht so das wir hier Lernresistent sind



Ohh doch die gibt es ... 

UV-Dosis (mWs/cm²) = Intensität (mW/cm²) x Zeit (s)

Du brauchst deine Literleistung, den Durchmesser und die Länge der Quarzglasröhre und die W/cm² der UV-Röhre (z.b. 4 Watt = 8000µW/cm² [ausgehend von einer Hochleistungs UV-Röhre mit guten Reflektor])

Da du die Liter/h und den Durchmesser hast, so kannst du ausrechnen wie lange das Wasser braucht um die Strecke der UV-Röhre passieren.

Merke: je länger die Strecke der UV Bestrahlung um so niedriger kann die Intensität sein.

Mit 20 mWs/cm² bringst du die meisten Viren und Hefen über den Jordan, viele können nicht mal 10 mWs/cm² ab ...

Wenn du etwas bestimmtes abtöten möchtest , so schaust du in eine Letaldosentabelle. Dort sind fast alle bekannten Viren,Hefen und Pilze verzeichnet und wieviel mWs/cm² sie brauchen um abgetötet zu werden.

Wobei gerade Pilze/Schimmelpilze sehr zäh sind und Pathogene Keime und Hefen sind äußerst empfindlich gegenüber UV-C ...


Viel Spaß beim Rechnen 

Axel


----------



## Jogibärle (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Schwebealgen beseitigen*

Hallo zusammen,

wollt ihr eure Fische bestrahlen wie in nem Reaktor wenn ich die Wattzahlen so lese
Ich habe zweimal 11 Watt, super klares Wasser keine Schwebealgen, gar nix.
So geil klar war mein Teich echt noch nie. Habe neue Lampen rein gemacht.


grüße Bärle:hai


----------



## Jogibärle (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Schwebealgen beseitigen*



matzeed7 schrieb:


> also ich vermute mal, dass deine UVC mit 11 Watt recht wenig ist. Also wenn mein Teich (auch so 12-14m³) richtig grün war brauchte meine UVC (ca 70Watt) eine Woche um den Teich klar zu bekommen. Nur wachsen dann die Fadenalgen schön schnell!




Ich würde mir mal die Gedanken machen ob ihr die richtigen Filter habt!!
Warum habe ich nur 2mal 11 Watt und keine Algen und dafür super klares Wasser.
Die richtige Kombination zwischen Filter und UVC ist wichtig, nicht wieviel Watt ich da rein bringe. Kannst ja gleich nen 500 Watt Strahler einschalten.

Ich hatte früher auch zu kämpfen mit dem scheiß grünen Wasser und Schwebealgen, aber jetzt kein Problem mehr.


gruß Jürgen


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: UVC-Leistung errechnen*

@Axel
vielen Dank. Aber soll ich damit als Anfänger in einen Laden gehen 

 

Also ich hab ne 75 Watt UVC die von einer 16.000er Pumpe versorgt wird und denke das ist OK so bei fast 40m³


----------



## Redlisch (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: UVC-Leistung errechnen*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Also ich hab ne 75 Watt UVC die von einer 16.000er Pumpe versorgt wird und denke das ist OK so bei fast 40m³



 40m³ ist genau so wichtig wie die Anzahl der Brote die du zum Frühstück gegessen hast ...



> 75 Watt UVC die von einer 16.000er Pumpe



Das ist das Wichtige ... vielleicht hätte hier auch schon 36 W gereicht, also warum den doppelten Stromverbrauch wenn der selbe Effekt erzielt werden kann ? Genau so wichtig ist wie dier Reflektor aufgebaut ist, die Billigprodukte haben meisten einen 0815 Refektor (Halbkreis), dieser wirft die meisten Strahlen aber leider direkt zurück zur Röhre und nicht zum eigendlichen Ziel. Man kennt das von der Aquaruimbeleuchtung, hier sind die W-förmigen Refektoren (2 Halbkreise) um längen besser, da sie das Licht ins Aquarium werfen und nicht die Röhre fokusieren.

Aber wenn du den Anfängern helfen möchtest, such dir die Daten der einzelnen UV-Röhren raus, stelle sie die gängigen Pumpentypen und Schlauchdurchmessern gegenüber und mach mehrere Tabellen wo man Ablesen kann wieviel UV Leistung man wirklich braucht.

Dann hätten wir das ultimative Nachschlagewerk ohne das man über den Tisch gezogen wird...

schönen Tag noch ...


Axel

Nachtrag: Vielleicht könnte man anhand der errechneten Daten einen Annäherungswert haben, wie z.B. m³/h Durchfluss *2 = Watt UV


----------



## maritim (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: UVC-Leistung errechnen*

hallo,

es ist was wahres dran ist, das man nicht stur nach einer formel gehen sollte, die mal ins leben gerufen wurde und wonach sich nun alle richten.

das selbe spiel gab es auch mal beim spinat!
da wurden generationen mit spinat gequält, weil er angeblich viel eisen enthält.


hier mal ein schildbürgerstreich von einem händler , der gut an seinem kunden verdient hat.

koiteich mit ca. 18m³ und daran eine uvc mit ca. 25 watt.
uvc hat tag und nacht gebrannt und die schwebealgen haben eine sichttiefe von 25cm gestatet.
natürlich hat der händler gesagt, das die uvc zu klein ist und schnell eine uvc mit 36 watt verkauft.
teufel aber auch...... der händler hatte recht, weil die sichttiefe nun bei 50cm lag.
natürlich langte das dem kunden nicht ausalso wieder zum händler.
der händler hat ihm dazu geraten, das er eine zweite uvc mit 36 watt hinter die andere uvc hängen sollte.:crazy
welch schreck .....die sichttiefe wurde  schlechter, obwohl  72 watt tag und nacht brannten.


was war passiert? 
eine schöne pumpe musste das wasser durch einen kleinen gartenschlauch zum ersten uvc pumpen.
durch den zweiten uvc hat die pumpe noch mehr an leistung verloren.
der test mit dem wassereimer ergab, das nur 1000l am filter ankamen.

der kleine dumme anfänger peter, hat dem teichbesitzer dazu geraten, das große schläuche verwendet werden.
und siehe da......nun kamen am filter ca.8500l an und der teich war klar.
nun läuft wieder die * alte uvc mit 25 watt* und der filter bekommt endlich die menge an wasser, die er gebraucht hat.

ein sorgenfreier teichbesitzer hat sich bei mir mit einem gutschein für ein abendessen bedankt.

gruß peter


----------



## maritim (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: UVC-Leistung errechnen*

möchte noch was erwähnen.
ich finde die phantasieangaben bei den meisten filter-hersteller und uvc-hersteller unmöglich.
*in anderen branchen kann man sich so was nicht erlauben!*

normal müssten die hersteller der uvcs *verpflichtet* werden , das sie richtige angaben auf der verpackung machen.
es dürfte ja nicht schwer sein, eine art leistungkurve zu erstellen, bei welcher durchflussmenge der uvc am besten arbeitet.


die sache könnte man sogar mit verschieden leistungskurven verfeinern.
1.nach kilo fischart pro m³ 
lage des teiches: 
2.schatten
3.halbschatten
4.sonne
5.usw.usw

für alles möglich gibt es normen, wie die hersteller die leistung ermitteln müssen.
warum haben die hersteller bei der teichtechnik narrenfreiheit!

schaut man mal in ebay vorbei, da werden filter (10l eimer)für koiteiche von 30000l angegeben.:crazy
selbst bei den fachhändlern stehen diese tollen eimer für teueres und werden gerne verkauft.:crazy


----------



## maritim (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: UVC-Leistung errechnen*

ps.

@ alle

entschuldigt bitte , das ich den beitrag mit so viel ot belasstet habe.
ich gehöre auch zu den einfachen menschen, die sich auf angaben der fachhändler und hersteller verlassen.
dadurch musste ich am teich viel lehrgeld zahlen!
ohne etwas finanziell rückhalt und einem guten fachhändler, forum, wäre es mir nicht möglich gewesen , mit den geringen finanziellen mitteln die nach teuren fehlkäufen übrig blieben einen vernünftige anlage zu bauen.

ohne die hilfe von einem forum und fachhändler hätten meine fische nie überlebt!

sorry nochmal an alle! leider kamen bei mir gerade die alten erinnerungen alle wieder hoch.

@ mods

ihr könnte gerne das viele ot von mir aus dem beitrag löschen.
auch an euch ein dickes sorry!

gruß peter


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: UVC-Leistung errechnen*

Ich sehe das nicht als OT an, dafür ist dieser Thread doch da um mal Licht in die doch so dunkle UVC-Welt zu bekommen.


----------



## Thorti (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: UVC-Leistung errechnen*

Hallo,

axel hat in seiner antwort von seite 1 völlig recht.
man muss ganz klar unterscheiden was man mit dem uvc machen will!
will man wirklich totes wasser so muss man sich nunmal an der lethalen (tödlichen) dosis 
des widerständigsten anzunehmenden teilchen im wasser orientieren und braucht dementsprechend viel mehr leistung.

die herkömmlichen uvc's, bei angegebem durchfluss, töten meist werder algen noch sonstwas 
- sie beschädigen die algen nur oder töten nur einen teil, was diese an der vermehrung hindert.
so habe ich das jedenfalls mal in einer facharbeit zu uvc's gelesen.
sonst müssten ja alle algen nach einer komlpetten umwälzung tot sein, 
doch in der regel dauert es ja wesentlich länger biss die trübung abnimmt.

und wie axel schon sagte kann man das auch nicht in watt pro durchfluss berechnen, 
da unterschiedliche uvc's unterschiedliche wirkungsgrade, länge und durchflussgeschwindigkeiten haben!

worauf es ankommt ist die strahlen dosis also wie lange eine schwebealge welcher menge an uv strahlung ausgesetzt ist.
als beispiel, man kann die hand für kurze zeit in ein 800° feuer halten (viel watt) ohne dass man etwas merkt, 
doch bereits bei 50° über einen längeren zeitraum trägt die haut schaden davon.

Das Heist im Umkehrschluss, lässt man einen kleinen teil der wassers sehr langsam durch ein wenigwatt uvc fließen, 
sodass dort alles abgetötet wird, und der rest des wassers am uvc vorbei. so ist die erreichte wirkung größer als wenn das gesammte wasser am uvc vorbeirast.

gruß thorsten


----------



## tattoo_hh (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: UVC-Leistung errechnen*

genau....

und wie heisst es auf den verpackungen immer? egal ob uvc oder filterchen?

da steht immer ".... BIS ZU....."  womit die aussage annähernd 0 ist.....


----------



## Annett (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: UVC-Leistung errechnen*

Hi.

Die Angaben über die Leistung irgendwelcher Geräte ist aber auch in anderen Branchen nicht als absolute Wahrheit zu sehen.
Bei uns steht eine Getreidereinigung, die mit 20 to/h Durchsatz angegeben wurde. Den Durchsatz schafft sie bestimmt auch - nur wird dabei das Getreide nicht mehr gereinigt. 

Bei den "von bis" Aussagen würde ich mich max. auf die kleinste Angabe verlassen (mit Fischen!) und diese am besten nochmal halbieren. Gerade, wenn es sich um "Baumarkteimerchen" handelt. 
Oder gleich die Finger davon lassen und was gescheites kaufen/bauen. Das kann viel Lehrgeld einsparen.


----------



## Redlisch (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: UVC-Leistung errechnen*

So Feierabend... bis auf das ich noch 2 t Steine und Zementmörtel nach hinter karren muss.

Aber: Ich hatte heute gerade meinen spitzen Bleistift und den Rechenschieber in der Hand und habe mich mal an Uwe`s 75 Watt UVC gemacht.

Bei angenommenen 16000l/h, einen UVC Bauart wie der Pure 2.4 75W komme ich auf eine UVC-Dosis von : 59,75 mWs/cm² !

Wenn man davon ausgeht das durch Bögen, Schlauchlänge, die UVC verlusste auftreten und nur noch 15000 l/h fliessen, so macht das sogar rund 66 mWs/cm².

Wenn man weiter davon ausgeht das vieles bei 10 mWs/cm² und das meiste bei 20 mWs/cm² tot ist, so ist ein 75 W UVC Gerät etwas überdimensioniert ...

Weiter muss berücksichtigt werden das die Pumpengröße dem Teich so angepasst werden muss, das man mehr von den "schädlichen Organismen" abtötet, als sich reproduzieren können. Sonst bleibt das Wasser grün oder verkeimt.

So, jetzt muss ich aber schaffen gehen ....

bis später,

Axel


----------



## chivaswalker (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: UVC-Leistung errechnen*

Hallo zusammen,

dann habe ich aus aktuellem Grunde eine Frage an euch.

Wir haben einen Teich mit ca. 10-12000 L, als Besatz haben wir keine Fische sondern __ Schildkröten.

Im Einsatz ist ein Oase Filtoclear 11000 mit 11 Watt UVC und eine Oase Aquamax ECO 8000.
So diese 11 Watt sind offensichtilich zu wenig.
Wir bekommen das Wasser einfach nicht klar.
Was würdet ihr empfehlen, welche UVC-Leistung wäre sinnvoll, und könnte man einfach eine Lampe mit höherer Leistung einsetzen?


Ich danke euch im Vorraus


----------



## gAudi (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: UVC-Leistung errechnen*

Hallo,
wir haben auch so ca. 11 - 12.000 Liter, allerdings mit Fischbesatz. Genauer gesagt: 10 Koi (8 - 35cm), 4 Schleien (ca. 10cm) und 5 Rotfedern. Als Technik werkelt zur Zeit ein Filtoclear 15000 und eine Aquamax 12.000. Unser Wasser ist zwar leicht grünstichig, aber trotzdem super klar. Wir können jeden Sandkorn auf dem Teichboden in 1,5m Tiefe erkennen. Allerdings werden wir in den nächsten Tagen die Technik umbauen. Dann kommt ein Cheopsfilter zum Einsatz.
Und dazu bräuchte ich auch Hilfe zur passenden Bemessung der Leistung der UVC-Lampe!

Danke für Eure Hilfe!!!

           Günni


----------



## CityCobra (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: UVC-Leistung errechnen*

Servus Günni! 

Freut mich von Jemand zu hören der sich ebenfalls für einen Cheops-Filter entschieden hat. 
Ich kann bei meinen Cheops nichts Negatives verkünden, und habe ebenfalls eine Aquamax Eco 12.000 im Einsatz.
Als UVC-Lampe ist eine TMC Pro-Clear 30 direkt am Cheops Teichfilter installiert.
Bei Bedarf kann ich Bilder davon nachreichen.
Die UVC-Leuchte scheint in meinem Fall ausreichend groß/stark dimensioniert zu sein, zumindest habe ich seit sie eingeschaltet ist keine Probleme mit Algen. 
Da mein Teich ähnlich groß ist, dürfte das auch bei Dir gut passen denke ich.


----------

